# Thoughts on Grizzly 12x18 VS midi lathe



## ClintW (Sep 9, 2017)

Been looking at buying a midi lathe, been shopping around a bit reading on the forum here and came across the Grizzly 12 by 18 with variable speed. Thoughts? I see a lot of folks on here have Grizzly products are quite happy with them. Or would it be better to bump up to the Rikon VS? I plan on turning small bowls (<10-12") and things, pepper mills, and maybe the occasional pen. Thoughts and suggestions are welcome. 
Thanks Clint


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 9, 2017)

Can't speak for that grizzly lathe but their products and service aren't bad. With that said Rikon service is just as good if not better so I personally might lean that route. I got 3 Rikon products and they have lasted very well with lots of abuse and parts were simple enough to get/change when I did need to. Bearings, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2017)

The Rikon midi vs lathe is a seriously stout lathe, even has a 1" tool post instead of a 5/8" like most mini lathes. And has a 5 year warranty. woodcraft and rockler run them on sale all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ClintW (Sep 9, 2017)

I will have to keep my eye open for the sale then. The Rikon seems like a really nice lathe for the money.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 9, 2017)

ClintW said:


> I will have to keep my eye open for the sale then. The Rikon seems like a really nice lathe for the money.



I would buy it over the griz.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClintW (Sep 18, 2017)

Stopped into Rockler to take a look at the Rikon. They said they quit carrying them as they were competing directly with their other midi lathes. Guess I'll have to search out a Woodcraft.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 18, 2017)

I recently posted a thread where I was seriously considering a Rikon 70-100. One of the posts referenced the Nova Comet II that I am now considering. Have you considered the Nova, Clinton?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 18, 2017)

Also look at the Jet 1221vs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Also look at the Jet 1221vs



I'll second this. Very happy with mine.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2017)

My second choice would have been the jet.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 18, 2017)

I also would have mentioned the Jet; but, unless you find a good deal on a used one like Colin did, it is a little out of the price range of the Grizzly, Rikon and Nova.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 18, 2017)

The Nova was an earlier thought, but the looking at the build and casting, the Rikon really looked good for just a bit more. Of course there are no chuck included deals like the Nova. The 1 HP motor would be nice too. The Jet although great, makes me consider just stepping up to a full size lathe. 
I'll have to shop around a bit again. Maybe just order it online as well as chuck and tools. Stores seem quite a bit higher for the smaller items compared to most common online places.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2017)

Smitty said:


> I also would have mentioned the Jet; but, unless you find a good deal on a used one like Colin did, it is a little out of the price range of the Grizzly, Rikon and Nova.



Colin is actually running two Jet 1221VS's now - the used one is his second one. His first one he bought brand new and detailed why he chose the Jet over the Rikon in a very good write up here. In the just over a year since Colin has posted that thread, he's probably turned at least several thousand items on it.

As far as the Jet vs. the Nova - just walk into a Rockler and look at the two of them sitting next to each other - really is no comparison and seeing the two of them next to each other in the store cemented why I was buying the Jet. When I went in the store to pick up my Jet, the manager tried to sell me the Nova instead. Can't say that I didn't laugh, 'cuz I did, and then still bought the Jet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 19, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Maybe just order it online as well as chuck and tools. Stores seem quite a bit higher for the smaller items compared to most common online places.


Don't be afraid to ask for a discount. Pretty much everything is negotiable. If you approach the store manager and say you'd really like to buy from them but the price difference to online is too much to ignore, chances are high that they'll offer a deal. (Probably not matching the price, but better than list price.) Or they might know that there's a special deal in the near future -- 15% off all Nova tools seems to come around every fall, so this is a good time to be shopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone use the Grizzly G0462, full size lathe? Didn't realize for just a bit more than the lower end Midi lathes, a full size could be had. Any thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

That's what I've got Clint. I've only had it for about a month but I got it from @woodman6415 , he was happy with it. Tony


----------



## ClintW (Sep 21, 2017)

How is the fit and finish?


----------



## Smitty (Sep 21, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Anyone use the Grizzly G0462, full size lathe? Didn't realize for just a bit more than the lower end Midi lathes, a full size could be had. Any thoughts? Experiences?



Looks like a nice lathe, and certainly a good price; however, I, personally, would not happy with the low speed of 600 rpm for bowl work.


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

For the money I think it's a good lathe. It's not a PM or a Oneway certainly, but neither is the price tag. The high low speed is a big thing to consider, but I haven't turned anything of size or off-balance to know how big a deal it is. I think the for and finish are fine, certainly considering the price. If you get one keep a spare belt handy, they have a propensity to chew them up. Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 21, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Anyone use the Grizzly G0462, full size lathe? Didn't realize for just a bit more than the lower end Midi lathes, a full size could be had. Any thoughts? Experiences?


I had and used the one @Tony now has ... used it trouble free for 5+ years and it belonged to a neighbor who purchased it new ... he prob had it 3 or 4 years .. the only draw back is banjo is metric and has to be drill out for 1" tool rest .. pic is just a few things I turned on it ... larger bowls i turned outbound .. when I got my jet 1442 vs I set it up with my oneway vacuum system ..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ClintW (Oct 19, 2017)

So as to not start another thread. Thoughts on this one? I emailed already, looks like a good deal.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/tls/d/deltamidi-lathe-variable-speed/6352356935.html


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2017)

ClintW said:


> So as to not start another thread. Thoughts on this one? I emailed already, looks like a good deal.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/tls/d/deltamidi-lathe-variable-speed/6352356935.html



I believe that is the same lathe @Schroedc used to have. (Or maybe still has and is collecting dust since picking up a second Jet 1221VS.)

If it's the same model as the one he had, he'd be good to give you details on it and what to look for it you check it out.

$400 for the lathe and extension bed isn't a bad deal, I think. The lathe looks in the pics to be in great condition. I'd check it out, especially if you get some input from Colin. And, who knows, if you show up with cash in hand, he might even take an offer for $350.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I believe that is the same lathe @Schroedc used to have. (Or maybe still has and is collecting dust since picking up a second Jet 1221VS.)
> 
> If it's the same model as the one he had, he'd be good to give you details on it and what to look for it you check it out.
> 
> $400 for the lathe and extension bed isn't a bad deal, I think. The lathe looks in the pics to be in great condition. I'd check it out, especially if you get some input from Colin. And, who knows, if you show up with cash in hand, he might even take an offer for $350.



Yep, that's the one I had. My main issue with it was horrible warranty service from Delta. I had issues with the electronics but I turn a ton so I put 10 years of wear on a machine in one year. I loved the machine, new about 800 or so and the bed extension is worth a couple hundred I think and after I had the issue finally taken care of it ran fine several more years before I traded it off.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2017)

@ClintW - Thats a long ways away from you isn't it? I'm only about 2 hours form there if you needed someone to go look at it.


----------



## ClintW (Oct 19, 2017)

No I live in St Paul now. So maybe 45 minutes to an hour away. Says it's spoken for until tmr night, but if it falls through I am next up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 19, 2017)

Good luck, Clinton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 22, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Anyone use the Grizzly G0462, full size lathe? Didn't realize for just a bit more than the lower end Midi lathes, a full size could be had. Any thoughts? Experiences?


I have that exact lathe. I built a sandbox for the bottom of it, and bought some adjustable feet for it from McMaster Carr. 

https://www.mcmaster.com/#6167k19/=19x60g5

The sandbox holds 300 lbs. of sand to make sure the lathe won't jump around
when turning heavy, unbalanced blanks.
I also have a Grizzly G0624Z bench top lathe. 
Both are great lathes IMHO.


----------



## ClintW (Oct 23, 2017)

Well after much searching and looking. I had settled to buy the Nova as a birthday present to myself. Decided to wait one more week and this guy popped up on Craigslist. There appears to be no wear on any parts. Centers line up perfectly. Got a better price than the Nova too. Now to get the dang wiring fixed in the garage, darn rental homes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------

